
Introducing ProtonMail Bridge - el_duderino
https://protonmail.com/blog/thunderbird-outlook-encrypted-email/
======
syn_rst
I've been thinking about switching to either FastMail or ProtonMail for a
while, and an open-source client solution for Linux would eliminate the only
remaining reservations I have (inability to use mutt and running unauditable
JS with access to the password) without giving up security.

